# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کارشناس پرستاری و کنکور مجدد!

## Homayoonkzz

سلام به همه ی دوستان . من ورودی 95 پرستاری بودم و 99 فارغ شدم . الان هم 6 ماه خدمتم .
بهداری پادگان مشغول هستم و مفید میتونم روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم . پایه ی قوی ای در درس های تخصصی دارم(زیست یکم ضعیف بودم اون زمان) . ریاضی نخوندم سال کنکور و 22 زدم(هرچی خوندم صحیح زدم)
دروس عمومی ضعف دارم .(به جز زبان)
پادگان 48    48 هستم و یه بسم ال.. گفتم انشالا از چند روز اینده برای کنکور تجربی و فقط دندون پزشکی میخوام بخونم . شرایط منو چطور میسنجین ؟ مشابه من دیدین؟ به نظرتون فرصت میکنم ؟ 
چند سالی هست ذهنم درگیره و از ته دلم میخوام قبولیو... رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام .
منابع پیشنهادیتون چی هست؟ دوست دارم نظراتتونو بخونم و استفاده کنم.

----------


## miss_shadow

سلام منم تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ,یسری تجربه مفیدی که پیدا کردم بهتون میگم امیدوارم کمک کننده باشه:
اول اینکه تصمیم تون باید جدی باشه یعنی سبک زندگیتون این یه سال تغیر بدین ,منظم درس بخونین و از هدفتون دور نشین و با کم آوردن جا نزنین.پایه تون رو قوی کنین و درسایی که ضعیف هستین حتما با کلاس (انلاین یا حضوری )پیش ببرین.تابستون رو هم دست ندین و اینکه رو یه هدف متمرکز باشین من خودم امسال مردد شدم بین استخدامی و کنکور و اینجوری تایمم الکی رفت,گوشی و نتم اگه کنار بزارین عالیه.منابعم یسری پی دی اف نگاه کنین بعد بخرین.

----------


## Fatemehiyy

> سلام به همه ی دوستان . من ورودی 95 پرستاری بودم و 99 فارغ شدم . الان هم 6 ماه خدمتم .
> بهداری پادگان مشغول هستم و مفید میتونم روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم . پایه ی قوی ای در درس های تخصصی دارم(زیست یکم ضعیف بودم اون زمان) . ریاضی نخوندم سال کنکور و 22 زدم(هرچی خوندم صحیح زدم)
> دروس عمومی ضعف دارم .(به جز زبان)
> پادگان 48    48 هستم و یه بسم ال.. گفتم انشالا از چند روز اینده برای کنکور تجربی و فقط دندون پزشکی میخوام بخونم . شرایط منو چطور میسنجین ؟ مشابه من دیدین؟ به نظرتون فرصت میکنم ؟ 
> چند سالی هست ذهنم درگیره و از ته دلم میخوام قبولیو... رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام .
> منابع پیشنهادیتون چی هست؟ دوست دارم نظراتتونو بخونم و استفاده کنم.


سلام
خیلیا بودن که از پرستاری به پزشکی رسیدن،پس امکانش هست...ولی همه چی بستگی به اراده خودتون داره :Yahoo (105): 

برای منابع هم میتونین این تاپیک رو مطالعه کنین.(در کل منابع بازار اختلافش شاید در حد۱۰الی۱۵درصد باشه،بیشتر باید بدونین چطور باید از یک منبع استفاده درست کنین)

معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام منم تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ,یسری تجربه مفیدی که پیدا کردم بهتون میگم امیدوارم کمک کننده باشه:
> اول اینکه تصمیم تون باید جدی باشه یعنی سبک زندگیتون این یه سال تغیر بدین ,منظم درس بخونین و از هدفتون دور نشین و با کم آوردن جا نزنین.پایه تون رو قوی کنین و درسایی که ضعیف هستین حتما با کلاس (انلاین یا حضوری )پیش ببرین.تابستون رو هم دست ندین و اینکه رو یه هدف متمرکز باشین من خودم امسال مردد شدم بین استخدامی و کنکور و اینجوری تایمم الکی رفت,گوشی و نتم اگه کنار بزارین عالیه.منابعم یسری پی دی اف نگاه کنین بعد بخرین.


چه رشته ای هستی؟
استخدام شدی؟
چطور بود ازمون استخدان؟

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام به همه ی دوستان . من ورودی 95 پرستاری بودم و 99 فارغ شدم . الان هم 6 ماه خدمتم .
> بهداری پادگان مشغول هستم و مفید میتونم روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم . پایه ی قوی ای در درس های تخصصی دارم(زیست یکم ضعیف بودم اون زمان) . ریاضی نخوندم سال کنکور و 22 زدم(هرچی خوندم صحیح زدم)
> دروس عمومی ضعف دارم .(به جز زبان)
> پادگان 48    48 هستم و یه بسم ال.. گفتم انشالا از چند روز اینده برای کنکور تجربی و فقط دندون پزشکی میخوام بخونم . شرایط منو چطور میسنجین ؟ مشابه من دیدین؟ به نظرتون فرصت میکنم ؟ 
> چند سالی هست ذهنم درگیره و از ته دلم میخوام قبولیو... رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام .
> منابع پیشنهادیتون چی هست؟ دوست دارم نظراتتونو بخونم و استفاده کنم.


امین طایی الان دندون تهران میخونه...مشابه شما بود.
کنکور99

----------


## Arezou9520

> سلام منم تصمیم به کنکور مجدد دارم ,یسری تجربه مفیدی که پیدا کردم بهتون میگم امیدوارم کمک کننده باشه:
> اول اینکه تصمیم تون باید جدی باشه یعنی سبک زندگیتون این یه سال تغیر بدین ,منظم درس بخونین و از هدفتون دور نشین و با کم آوردن جا نزنین.پایه تون رو قوی کنین و درسایی که ضعیف هستین حتما با کلاس (انلاین یا حضوری )پیش ببرین.تابستون رو هم دست ندین و اینکه رو یه هدف متمرکز باشین من خودم امسال مردد شدم بین استخدامی و کنکور و اینجوری تایمم الکی رفت,گوشی و نتم اگه کنار بزارین عالیه.منابعم یسری پی دی اف نگاه کنین بعد بخرین.


 از بچه ها میگن با پیرا استخدام شدن . کنکور دادن...برای طرح پزشکی ....دغدغه ندارن....

----------


## marsad

سلام
منم مهر میرم سربازی و احتمالا تا قبل مهر 1401 تمومش کنم. دارم واسه کنکور سال بعد میخونم. بشدت از پرستاری بیزارم. مخصوصا پرستاری بیمارستانای دولتی کههههه ... هیچی بیخیال
منم دندان میخام ک ب امید خدا بهش میرسم

----------


## s_hosein_p

> سلام به همه ی دوستان . من ورودی 95 پرستاری بودم و 99 فارغ شدم . الان هم 6 ماه خدمتم .
> بهداری پادگان مشغول هستم و مفید میتونم روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم . پایه ی قوی ای در درس های تخصصی دارم(زیست یکم ضعیف بودم اون زمان) . ریاضی نخوندم سال کنکور و 22 زدم(هرچی خوندم صحیح زدم)
> دروس عمومی ضعف دارم .(به جز زبان)
> پادگان 48    48 هستم و یه بسم ال.. گفتم انشالا از چند روز اینده برای کنکور تجربی و فقط دندون پزشکی میخوام بخونم . شرایط منو چطور میسنجین ؟ مشابه من دیدین؟ به نظرتون فرصت میکنم ؟ 
> چند سالی هست ذهنم درگیره و از ته دلم میخوام قبولیو... رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام .
> منابع پیشنهادیتون چی هست؟ دوست دارم نظراتتونو بخونم و استفاده کنم.


سلام رفیق، منم ورودی 96 پرستاریم الان ترم هشتم و مرداد و شهریور آخرین کاراموزیامه، بنظرت کی برم دنبال کارای خدمت و طرح چون میخوام طرح پرستاری و سربازیم یکی بشه، چه کنم زود تر برم تا زود تموم شه چون میخوام 402 شرکت کنم کتاب درسیارم گرفتم حتی

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام به همه ی دوستان . من ورودی 95 پرستاری بودم و 99 فارغ شدم . الان هم 6 ماه خدمتم .
> بهداری پادگان مشغول هستم و مفید میتونم روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم . پایه ی قوی ای در درس های تخصصی دارم(زیست یکم ضعیف بودم اون زمان) . ریاضی نخوندم سال کنکور و 22 زدم(هرچی خوندم صحیح زدم)
> دروس عمومی ضعف دارم .(به جز زبان)
> پادگان 48    48 هستم و یه بسم ال.. گفتم انشالا از چند روز اینده برای کنکور تجربی و فقط دندون پزشکی میخوام بخونم . شرایط منو چطور میسنجین ؟ مشابه من دیدین؟ به نظرتون فرصت میکنم ؟ 
> چند سالی هست ذهنم درگیره و از ته دلم میخوام قبولیو... رتبه زیر 1000 میخوام .
> منابع پیشنهادیتون چی هست؟ دوست دارم نظراتتونو بخونم و استفاده کنم.



دقیقا یکی بود الانم دانشجو دندونه مشهورم هست ولی اسمش یادم نیس

----------

